# Repairer Algarve Area



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

We are on our way through Spain (currently in Caceres) down into the Algarve arriving there middle of next week.

We have a problem with the hab door in that it will open from the inside but not from the outside, it appears the outside handle is out of "sync" for want of a better word.

What we are looking for is a campervan/caravan repair shop who can have a look and advise on repair or otherwise.

Van is a Autocruise Augusta 2010 model.

All recommendations gratefully received.

Keith


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

There is an English chap doing repairs on the Algarve, he has a base just outside of Quatera but also travels along the Algarve doing mobile repairs. He is always running along from wild spot/aire to aire.
I think he calls himself Camperserve Algarve, im sure if you do a search on here you will find reference to him. 

His prices were very fair and he did a good job for a friend. Sorry i have not got more info at moment.

RD


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Here you are, his name is Tom i think

http://www.camperserv.com


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

04HBG said:


> Here you are, his name is Tom i think
> 
> http://www.camperserv.com


Brilliant, will look him up.

Thanks a lot.

Keith


----------

